# Imgur Desktop Uploaders(upload screenshot/pics directly to web)!!



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

*How many times you wanted to take a screenshot of your desktop/programs and wanted it to post it directly to the web, how many times you wanted to upload an image to a image server with just one click? Now, we have some tools:*

*A. Hyperdesktop - Screenshot Uploader*


> This tool lets to take screenshots and upload them directly to Imgur. By pressing CTRL+SHIFT+3 a screenshot of your entire desktop will be captured, and uploaded. By pressing CTRL+SHIFT+4, you can choose a specific area of your desktop. You can also access Hyperdesktop from the taskbar.



You can also edit the image taken, and take a shot manually by right clicking the icon in taksber, quality is flawless, no artifacts or compression issues, think of this as snipping tool+web support, nifty 

Hyperdesktop - Simple, fast screenshot sharing!


*B. Right click -> Send To -> Imgur*


> A simple program that allows you to right click on a file and send it to Imgur. It supports multiple files can copy the links to your clipboard. Windows only.



This is for those time when you want to directly upload the image to imgur 

imgur uploader - .net open source uploader for image sharing site imgur - Download: Release 2010-02-23-01


*C. MyImgur*


> MyImgur is the most handy capture and uploader tool you'll ever find Windows computers. Intuitive 1-click actions and simple settings to very quickly capture areas of your screen or specific windows and send them to Imgur for sharing, or select a few files from your computer and drag them to Imgur to have them sent in a batch without any further actions. It's also the only desktop application with full Imgur account support.



This is the mother of all suites, with everything plus a nifty profile+album support, just like Picasa 

MyImgur 3.1


*I use A and B as I don't need album or profile support, but if you do you should use C* 

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*For web use only:*

*A. Google Chrome Extension*


> Using the context menu you can rehost an image, or take a screenshot of your current page and upload it to imgur.



I use this to take screenshots of pages on the fly, keep a library of them and even delete them if necessary, there's also a upload percentage counter, extremely useful 

*chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ehoopddfhgaehhmphfcooacjdpmbjlao



*B. Firefox Addon*


> This addon lets you upload any image found on the internet with a simple right button mouse click. Just right click an image and select "upload image on imgur". The URL of the newly uploaded image is automatically copied in the clipboard and a new tab opens to the imgur page.



It also takes screenshots. 

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/14389



*So, what are you waiting for people, start uploading asap.* 


*Update: We have an app made by our very own cute.bandar :*

*PerfectUpload 1.3(For desktop use)*


> PerfectUpload is a lightweight and easy to use application that allows you to quickly upload any image to the imgur.com.
> 
> To Use: Simple copy an image , copy an image file to your clipboard or take a screenshot , then run PerfectUpload. The image will be uploaded and the URL copied to your clipboard. PerfectUpload will automatically close after doing this operation.



*www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Other-Internet-Related/PerfectUpload.shtml


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 9, 2013)

That Imgur Chrome extension!
  Thanks for that! 
Why don't we have "Thanks meter" feature on tdf?


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> That Imgur Chrome extension!
> Thanks for that!
> Why don't we have "Thanks meter" feature on tdf?


A comment is welcomed


----------



## RON28 (Feb 9, 2013)

any app for tiny pic website??? :-/


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

RON28 said:


> any app for tiny pic website??? :-/


A few yes, but not properly developed, one important tiny uploader dev moved to imgur, but doesn't it have captcha? So wanna read and write some garbled text while uploading every time? Imgur FTW.


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 9, 2013)

very useful


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey even I coded one for this very purpose: 
simply take a screenshot, copy an image, image file or path to an image file THEN run perfectupload. Your image will be uploaded and URL saved to the clipboard.

Download PerfectUpload 1.3 Free - Quickly upload images to the internet - Softpedia


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

Good, which host do you use?


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 10, 2013)

me ? imgur


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> me ? imgur


Epic, posting it in parent post.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> Hey even I coded one for this very purpose:
> simply take a screenshot, copy an image, image file or path to an image file THEN run perfectupload. Your image will be uploaded and URL saved to the clipboard.
> 
> Download PerfectUpload 1.3 Free - Quickly upload images to the internet - Softpedia



awesome stuff bro!! you have a hell of a job.  take a bow..


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 10, 2013)

^Thanks guys


----------

